# Sorry...but what does &quot mean?



## castoff (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry...but what does &quot mean?


----------



## jldooley (Aug 1, 2007)

computer glitch for Quotation marks when replying to some comment


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

My layman's guess is that the old SailNet, which was originally set up by the Boyles, used a different system than the current one. Every time a thread with posts generated by that old system is resurrected, several text functions, like quotation marks, become incompatible.


----------



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

What is IMOH while we are deciphering text. I know pos, bfd, crs.srh, and lol. I just cannot figure out IMOH.


----------



## Rickm505 (Sep 4, 2005)

IMHO is IN MY HUMBLE OPINION....


----------



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Rick. Even had my kids stumped.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

IDGI- I Don't Get It 
For when things aren't clear.

YNGIT- You're Not Getting It Tonight
From the Admiral, it's all too clear.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The admiral, aka SHWMBO "She Who Must be Obeyed"


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

ROFLMAO..rolling on the floor laughing my a** off!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

What many posters should do before asking dumb questions:

RTFM and STFW


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

IJSM: I just soiled myself.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

FIGJAM = F*** I'm Goog Just Ask Me


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL this is one that SD uses a lot, I thought he liked me by saying Lots Of Love, then I found out it means laugh Out Loud, guess he does not love me


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

> This is how you quote something.


You can also do *BOLD* in the same manor.

If you want to quote something just type [ q u o t e ] at the begining and [ / q u o t e ] at the end. Minus the spaces. Bold is [ b ] and [ / b ]. Itallic is the same just w/ an 'I' instead of a 'B'. Before they had nifty buttons at the top like they do now.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Giu is on vacation, so let me try his style (but I will not use the big red letters because I am not as good as he is):
This is so typical for you guys in the US. You can't even say your country without using abbreviations. Here in Europe we still know how to use full words and we like our language a lot. Not like you AFOCs. We teach our children to speak properly and it is all natural here....

No, I can't do it. Giu is better in trashing everyone. *Giu, come back we miss you!*


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Tomaz

EMS (Eat My Shorts)  

(nice try, BTW - that's By The Way for you abbreviation-challenged Europeans. Oh, and what's with the "EU" anyway?   )


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tomaz...I appreciate your concern for us and our inability to speak whole words. Of course you have more practice with difficult words there in 
*Republika Slovenija!!! 
Now which easily pronounced state are you from???
It is no wonder you find English so EASY!!

* 
1 *Gorenjska*2 *Goriška*3 *Jugovzhodna Slovenija*4 *Koroška*5 *Notranjsko-kraška*6 *Obalno-kraška*
 
7 *Osrednjeslovenska*8 *Podravska*9 *Pomurska*10 *Savinjska*11 *Spodnjeposavska*12 *Zasavska*
*Your kids must breath a sigh of relief when they go to English class and have to learn difficult state names like NEW YORK and TEXAS!!
And then there's all that Slovenian history they need to learn...all the way back to 1991!!! Just as well I guess cause you don't wanna have to memorize too many presidents with names like "*Janez Drnovšek"!!
*What is with all those vowels in a row???

There...don't you feel like Giu is right here with us now Tomaz?? No??
Well then...my boat is bigger and faster and fatter than yours!!! Yours looks FRENCH!!!


*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well done, Cam. Very well done. What, no photoshop?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One of my favorites is DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This. It is a disclaimer often used when you tell someone what the precise consequence of a really stupid action is.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*It is a disclaimer often used when you tell someone what the precise consequence of a really stupid action is.

*Experience is the ability to recognize a mistake as you are making it again!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't forget about the acronym I use all the time: CD. It stands for Charmingly Delightful

What? What??? You thought it meant Cruising Dad??? Get a life.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

...and I always thought it stood for Catalina Disadvantaged!! (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Catalina Dementia [*kat*-uh-*lee*-n_uh _dee-*men-*shuh]

n. 

Deterioration of intellectual faculties, such as memory, concentration, and *judgment*, resulting from a long association with inferior sailboats (aka "cocktail yachts", "bbq barges", "solar panel scows"). It is sometimes accompanied by emotional disturbance and personality changes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

IMHO is not in my humble opinion 

it is in my Honest opinion


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

CapnHand said:


> Catalina Dementia [*kat*-uh-*lee*-n_uh _dee-*men-*shuh]
> 
> n.
> 
> Deterioration of intellectual faculties, such as memory, concentration, and *judgment*, resulting from a long association with inferior sailboats (aka "cocktail yachts", "bbq barges", "solar panel scows"). It is sometimes accompanied by emotional disturbance and personality changes.


Holy crap! THat is me! I have that!! Is there a doctor in the forum??

- CD

PS And all this time I thought it was the kids pushing me over the edge.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You've all passed on the original one...SNAFU, situation normal, all fouled up. (clean version)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

well let's not forget FUBAR then...."fouled" up beyond all recognition.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...or SWAG, scientific wild-assed guess.


----------



## CliffL (Jan 25, 2007)

WTFO...what the f..., Over?...as in, "You just bought a power boat...WTFO!" 

YGBSM...You gotta be sh..ing me...as in, "That small piece of electronic equipment cost $xxx hundred, YGBSM."


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SimonV said:


> LOL this is one that SD uses a lot, I thought he liked me by saying Lots Of Love, then I found out it means laugh Out Loud, guess he does not love me


Nope... the love is reserved for a very beautiful woman I miss everyday... at least until I find someone worthy of sharing the place she held in my life, as she asked me to.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here is another one I could use a lot:

*PDTTAHIAASTI*

_Please Don't Try This At Home; I Am A Specially Trained Idiot_


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Tomaz...I appreciate your concern for us and our inability to speak whole words. Of course you have more practice with difficult words there in
> *Republika Slovenija!!! *
> _*Now which easily pronounced state are you from???*_
> _*It is no wonder you find English so EASY!!*_
> ...


Cam, 
I saw your post #18.
*Great job! Even Giu would be proud on you.*
I really like your level of research about out tiny little pocket country.
If I sit in my car I can drive to any of the regions you mentioned in less than 2 hours (I live in 7). Actually I am out of the country in 2 hours whether I turn N, S, E or W. Total population is 2 mil. people.

For our kids Texas is easy (except that we do not have letter X in our alphabet), but New York is very difficult. Indeed.

But you did miss the point about our history. 
Yes, we only have independent sate from 1991 (More or less independent as being part of EU is almost as bad as being part of Yugoslavia).
But we had a Bible translated into Slovene language before anyone in US could read or write (this is a low one as it was in Columbus times).

And boating related: Did you know that a boat propeller was invented in Slovenia? The guy (Ressel) was born elsewhere, but he worked in Slovenia and is buried in Ljubljana (where I am from).

And yes, your boat is bigger. But you only because no-one wants to buy her.   
I would but don't have the $$$ - better a French boat than no boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tomaz...LOL...glad you enjoyed the fun....now as they say in Slovenia ...

Get the jkxsfidddndoopzxc out of here!! (G)


----------

